# Please help..



## Jmay (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm trying to get back on the road but everything time I try to get online it says "error vehicle invalid" I've been driving for about a week now so if anyone has had this similar situation please help me out. Thanks!


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

Make sure all your documents are uploaded and up to date...

Email Uber.


----------



## Jmay (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok I'll try that. Hopefully they don't take forever to fix it


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Jmay said:


> I'm trying to get back on the road but everything time I try to get online it says "error vehicle invalid" I've been driving for about a week now so if anyone has had this similar situation please help me out. Thanks!


You might be the next UberJAx!


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You might be the next UberJAx!


Uber jax that ass hole got my original avatar banned


----------



## Orngarth (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. I've been driving since November 1st, but when I tried to go online yesterday (after about a week break; I had to update the app before I could log in) I got the "Error invalid vehicle" message. I sent an email to support earlier this morning but haven't heard anything yet. I thought the problem might be the impending expiration of my insurance (in two weeks), so I updated my insurance document with my new card, but it still says "pending" under document status. It's frustrating because I'd planned on driving both last night and tonight, but am not able to.


----------

